# [Risolto]Kde e suoni di sistema

## Epicuro

Saluto gli amici del forum.

Ecco il mio problema: il mio sistema utilizza come desktop manager Kde 3.5 da me installato nella versione base.

Mi sono accorto che tutti i suoni di sistema non si sentono affatto nonostante la scheda audio sia stata settata perfettamente.

Infatti utilizzando SMPlayer o visualizzando filmati su youtube sento perfettamente suoni e voci.

Devo dire, peraltro, che anche i programmi della suite kdemultimedia non funzionano.

KsCD mi carica le tracce musicali ma non ho l'audio mentre juk addirittura non carica le tracce.

Mi viene il dubbio che la causa di tutto ciò siano le flag USE.

Mi ricordo che prima di installare kde non avevo ancora settato il profilo desktop e quindi stavo usando il default.

Che sia questa la causa del problema?

Se così fosse dovrei riemergere tutto kdebase-startkde?

Grazie per ogni possibile suggerimento.Last edited by Epicuro on Wed Sep 02, 2009 7:14 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Onip

imposta il profilo desktop con eselect ( eselect profile list, eselect profile set <numero> ) e poi ricompila il mondo con le nuove USE

```
# emerge -DuNav world
```

Il problema è dovuto al fatto che mancano le USE ogg e/o vorbis.

Se tu avessi cercato nel forum (o cercato meglio) ti saresti accorto che è una richiesta già postata un fantastrilione di volte.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Epicuro

Chiedo scusa, non è per trovare attenuanti ma dopo aver letto il manuale (più volte) e cercato nel forum devo aver fatto indigestione ma soprattutto confusione.

Grazie.

Ciao

----------

## Epicuro

Credevo di aver risolto invece dopo aver eseguito <#emerge --sync> ho ottenuto questa risposta: *Quote:*   

> Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2009
> 
> (Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)
> 
>   .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'
> ...

 

Facendo una serie di ricerche mi è parso di capire che il messaggio possa essere ignorato.

Poi digitando <#emerge -DuNav world> ottengo il seguente output: *Quote:*   

> [blocks B     ] kde-base/kdemultimedia ("kde-base/kdemultimedia" is blocking kde
> 
> -base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)
> 
> Total: 52 packages (15 upgrades, 8 new, 29 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 80,90
> ...

 

Ho trovato alcune risposte tra le varie documentazioni e posts in particolare una di queste suggeriva di rimuovere kde 3.5.9 (la mia) ed installare la versione 3.5.10.

Non sarebbe meglio rimuovere il pacchetto kde-base/kdemultimedia?

Cosa mi consigliate?

Ciao

----------

## Scen

Leggi la Guida agli Ebuild "split" (suddivisi) di KDE:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gli ebuild monolitici di KDE sono ancora disponibili per la versione 3.5 di KDE (fino alla versione 3.5.9) e possono interagire in maniera trasparente con quelli suddivisi. Tuttavia quest'ultimi sono il nuovo standard e dopo KDE 3.5.9 quelli monolitici non saranno più disponibili.
> 
> 

 

Disinstalla kde-base/kdemultimedia

Installa kdemultimedia-meta

----------

## Epicuro

Ho rimosso kde-base/kdemultimedia poi installato kdemultimedia-meta quindi ho digitato il comando per l'aggiornamento <#emerge .-DuNav>.

Al termine del processo ho ricevuto alcuni messaggi, in particolare questo: *Quote:*   

> If you did install kdelibs, then the Qt version that is picked up by
> 
> this configure is not the same version you used to compile kdelibs.
> 
> The Qt Plugin installed by kdelibs is *ONLY* loadable if it is the
> ...

 

Sinceramente non saprei cosa fare.

Ha sempre a che fare con la versione monolitica del mio kde?

Poi questo messaggio: *Quote:*   

> Messages for package x11-terms/xterm-242:
> 
>  * bracketed paste mode requires the allowWindowOps resource to be true
> 
>  * which is false by default for security reasons (see bug #91453).
> ...

 

Facendo una ricerca relativa al bug ho trovato che la soluzione consisteva:  echo "*allowWindowOps:  false" > ${D}/etc/X11/app-defaults/XTerm

    echo "*allowWindowOps:  false" > ${D}/etc/X11/app-defaults/UXTerm

Io però al posto di false dovrei inserire true.

E' così?

Ciao

----------

## mrl4n

Posta il tuo make.conf...

----------

## Epicuro

Questo il mio /etc/make.conf *Quote:*   

> Hall9000 eddie # cat /etc/make.conf
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> ...

 

Devo aggiungere che per quanto riguarda il primo messaggio ho risolto installando kdelibs e poi ho dato # emerge -DuNav world

Questo dopo aver settato il profilo desktop come suggerito da Onip.

In conclusione i suoni di sistema non li sento ancora e in piu ho perso la configurazione della tastiera.

Ciao

----------

## Onip

 *Epicuro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In conclusione i suoni di sistema non li sento ancora e in piu ho perso la configurazione della tastiera.
> 
> 

 

Per caso nell'aggiornamento hai fatto l'upgrade anche di xorg? In caso c'è l'apposita guida alla configurazione nella sezione documentazione del sito.

----------

## Epicuro

Si l'aggiornamento ha determinato anche l'upgrade di xorg e infatti al termine del processo ho riemerso i nvidia-drivers, e quelli della tastiera e mouse.

Il mouse e il touchpad funzionano mentre la tastiera funziona ma con il layout, probabilmente, americano.

Devo comunque copiare con bzcat il file /usr/share/doc/hal-*/*.fdi* in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-xinput-configuration.fdi  ?

E i suoni come posso abilitarli?

Con kscd non li sento mentre con SMPlayer si.

Ciao

Ps.

Solo adesso mi accorgo che nel mio profilo INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" quindi dovro' ricompilare xorg con INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" nel /etc/make.conf?

----------

## mrl4n

Non credo che tu possa sentire i suoni di sistema senza avere le flag USE "ogg" e "vorbis"...

In fondo stiamo parlando di file .ogg e .wav   :Wink: 

----------

## Epicuro

Le flag USE di cui parli sono presenti nel mio profilo *Quote:*   

> Hall9000 eddie # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p200812
> 
> 01-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r41 i686)
> ...

 

Se ho ben capito con questo profilo dovrei compilare senza problemi la maggior parte dei pacchetti.

Ciao

----------

## Epicuro

Relativamente a Xorg penso di aver risolto seguendo la guida Gentoo e così ho ritrovato la giusta mappatura della tastiera.

Purtroppo dal lato suono ancora niente da fare.

Grazie per i vostri suggerimenti.

Ciao

----------

## Apetrini

Non ricordo più bene kde3, però ci provo:

Hai dato un occhio nel centro di controllo per quanto riguarda i suoni di sistema, ci dovrebbe essere un menu che configura i suoni dell'intera suite, ti permette di specificare se usare alsa o altro, frequenze campionamenti etc...

Non ricordo come si chiama, cercalo; non sono tanti moduli dovresti trovarlo.

----------

## Epicuro

La versione del mio Kde è la 3.5.10, e nel centro di controllo c'è la scheda "avvisi di sistema" da dove si può accedere alle impostazioni di riproduzione.

Da qui si può scegliere tra :

-utilizza il sistema sonoro kde

-utilizza un lettore esterno

-nessuna uscita audio

Io ho impostato la prima ma, leggendo un'po' in giro e osservando le flag USE di /etc/make.conf e del mio profilo, ho paura di aver compilato kde senza la flag USE arts.

Leggendo alcuni posts mi sembrava di aver capito che il sistema sonoro kde necessitasse del demone arTs.

Mi sto sbagliando?

Ciao

----------

## Apetrini

 *Epicuro wrote:*   

> La versione del mio Kde è la 3.5.10, e nel centro di controllo c'è la scheda "avvisi di sistema" da dove si può accedere alle impostazioni di riproduzione.
> 
> Da qui si può scegliere tra :
> 
> -utilizza il sistema sonoro kde
> ...

 

Ok, ma guarda bene ci dovrebbe essere una sezione di impostazioni avanzate/manuali, dove c'è anche un pulsante che avvia un piccolo test.

 *Epicuro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io ho impostato la prima ma, leggendo un'po' in giro e osservando le flag USE di /etc/make.conf e del mio profilo, ho paura di aver compilato kde senza la flag USE arts.
> 
> Leggendo alcuni posts mi sembrava di aver capito che il sistema sonoro kde necessitasse del demone arTs.
> ...

 

Si. Il demone arts era necessario, è da un po' di versioni di kde3 che non è piu obbligatorio per far funzionare il sonoro, a meno che nel 3.5.10 non lo abbiano reintrodotto, ma ci credo veramente poco (anche perche arts è considerato una piaga e gli utenti hanno fatto una dura battaglia per "tirarlo via").

P.s. prova anche a vedere già che ci sei se sotto utente hai l'eseguibile arts (o artsd non ricordo), perché può essere che ci sia benché tu non abbia la USE.

P.p.s. se proprio sei preso male, come player esterno prova a mettere "/usr/bin/mplayer" (sempre che tu abbia mplayer) e vedi come funziona.

----------

## Epicuro

Ho seguito il tuo consiglio Apetrini e ho inserito /usr/bin/ogg123 come player e i suoni di sistema sono ok.

Kscd invece non mi permette di sentire alcun cd.

Nelle impostazioni sotto la voce dipositivo cdrom ci sono due opzioni

-utilizza la riproduzione digitale diretta.

-Il secondo metodo utilizza la circuiteria interna disponibile sui lettori CD per leggere i dati(come dice la guida e non prevede alcuna selezione).

Allora usando il secondo metodo carico le tracce ma niente audio.

Selezionando la prima opzione il programma quando si avvia si blocca avvisandomi che dovrei avere i permessi su /dev/cdrom.

Digito prima: # chmod g+r /dev/cdrom

 poi   # chmod 0666 /dev/cdrom

Niente da fare.

Ciao e grazie mille

----------

## Apetrini

Il tuo utente appartiene al gruppo "cdrom"??? Batti un 

```
groups
```

 da utente.

----------

## Epicuro

Questo l'output:

$ groups

wheel audio cdrom video cdrw users eddie plugdev

Appena lancio kscd mi appare il messaggio Cd non presente o mancanza dei permessi.

E' proprio un mistero.

Ciao

----------

## Apetrini

Non so cosa altro suggerirti...

mmm... Il file /dev/cdrom è comunque un link, prova a vedere a cosa punta(se è giusto) e prova a ritoccare i permessi del vero device.

Rimetti a posto i permessi del link (777).

Io, per esempio ho

```

ape@ariel ~ $ ls -al /dev/cdrom

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 30 ago  2009 /dev/cdrom -> sr0

ape@ariel ~ $ ls -al /dev/sr0

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 30 ago  2009 /dev/sr0

```

Il nome del (vero)device  cdrom dipende se hai un lettore sata o ide e anche da che driver usi. Ma non dovrebbe essere un problema per te trovarlo visto che monti i cd dati.

----------

## Epicuro

Con i comandi che mi hai indicato ottengo lo stesso tuo risultato *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eddie@Hall9000 ~ $ ls -al /dev/cdrom
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 31 ago 12:18 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
> ...

 

Dovrei perciò ripetere i comandi per attribuire i permessi come ho fatto in precedenza ma questa volta sul file /dev/sr0.   # chmod 0666 /dev/sr0.

Ciao

----------

## koma

[OT] *Onip wrote:*   

> SNIP...postata un fantastrilione di volte.  ....SNIP

 [OT]

 :Mr. Green:  ROFL  :Mr. Green: 

Non sentivo quella parola da quando leggevo Topolino  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

non per fare il solito ma: la questione di arts è stata sin troppe volte dibattuta e basta un minimo di ricerca (vero che c'è ancora in kde 3.x ma solo perchè nessuno si è dato la briga di rimuoverlo) per sapere come toglierselo dai piedi (non è che un pacchetto deprecato ed abbandonato sia tanto igienico da usare), quanto alle use se vuoi far meno fatica al momento di passare a kde4 potresti pensare a "-qt3 qt4 qt3support" però attenzione che alcune dipendenze vanno risolte manualmente (qualcuno che ancora usa gentoo chiarisca, io sono sempre un fantasma).

 *Quote:*   

>  '--with-ldap'  '--without-samba' '--without-java'

 non so ma mi appare un tantino strano

kde 3.5.9 monolitico e 3.5.10 splitted non vanno per niente d'accordo, quindi faresti meglio a rimuovere del tutto kde e reistallarlo imho.

----------

## Epicuro

Meglio tardi che mai.

Smanettando nella finestra di configurazione del programma kscd ho lasciato vuoto il campo "dispositivo cdrom" e dopo aver inserito un cd audio si è aperto una finestra in cui mi si chiedeva di scegliere tra una lista di programmi quello adatto per la riproduzione.

A questo punto nella finestra di configurazione il campo "dispositivo cdrom" si riempiva con la seguente stringa"system:/media/sr0" mentre nel campo "backend audio" sceglievo "alsa".

Ora kscd funziona.

Per quanto riguarda la versione di Kde installata:

da linea di comando  *Quote:*   

> eddie@Hall9000 ~ $  equery list kde-base/ | grep 3\.5
> 
> kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.10
> 
> kde-base/kcminit-3.5.10
> ...

 

Penso che sia l'unica versione installata dopo aver eseguito l'aggiornamento # emerge -DuNav world

In /usr/kde è presente la versione 3.5.

Vorrei passare alla versione kde 4 come suggerito da djinnZ ma per ora cerco di farmi le ossa con quello che passa il convento.

Sono ancora in fase di rodaggio con Gentoo. Il sistema e la sua possibilità di manipolazione sono davvero affascinanti ma basta poco per un utente inesperto come me combinare pasticci (ho dovuto reinstallare il sistema già tre volte).

Vi ringrazio per la vostra disponibilità e pazienza nel replicare alle mie domande.

Ciao

----------

## djinnZ

Guarda che non ti avevo suggerito di passare a kde4 ma a qt4 con supporto alle qt3 così quando finalmente il kde3.5 andrà in pensione non dovrai ricompilare mezzo mondo e potrai togliertelo dai piedi un pezzo alla volta; però la cosa implica alcuni problemi nella risoluzione automatica delle dipendenze (ovvero devi rimuovere manualmente un paio di librerie e poi installarne altre con -1, nulla di esoterico).

----------

